# Du lịch ngoài nước > Thông tin du lịch >  Khai thông sông Cổ Cò nối liền Đà Nẵng - Hội An

## caibatvangtho

Con sông Cổ Cò chạy dài dọc theo đường bờ biển, xưa vốn là huyết mạch nối liền sông Hàn của Đà Nẵng và sông Thu Bồn của Hội An. Trong khái niệm của người xưa, dòng sông như một cuống nhau nối liền người mẹ trầm lặng Hội An và người con trẻ khỏe, xinh tươi Đà Nẵng. Qua con sông này, hai bên đã có sự giao thương tấp nập trong cảnh “trên bến dưới thuyền”. 


Ông Nguyễn Thái, sống ở Khuê Đông, phường Hòa Quý, quận Ngũ Hành Sơn, ngay bên bờ con sông hơn 70 năm nay nhớ lại: Thuở nhỏ, ông chứng kiến bao chiếc ghe, thuyền đi buôn đường, rau, gạo, đá mài... qua lại hằng ngày trên sông. Để rồi sau đó, qua một cơn bão lớn, con sông bị tàn phá và vùi lấp dần. Gần sáu mươi năm qua, giao thông đường thủy giữa Đà Nẵng-Hội An bế tắc hẳn và sông Cổ Cò gần như bị lãng quên, trước sự hiện diện của những cung đường bộ thênh thang trải dài. Cũng chính vì vậy, Hội An vốn từng là một thương cảng lớn dần lui vào dĩ vãng, để màu thời gian phủ lấp rêu xanh trên lớp ngói phố xưa. 


Dòng sông Cổ Cò nối liền Đà Nẵng và Hội An


Khi dự án theo mong đợi của người dân Đà Nẵng là cải tạo, nạo vét lòng sông sẽ sớm hoàn thành, con sông sẽ sống dậy đúng với tầm vóc của mình ngày trước.Dòng sông khơi thông, cùng với việc phá bỏ đập Bờ Quang sẽ nối lại dòng chảy xa xưa như một long mạch chảy dài qua quá khứ, hiện tại, tương lai. Từ đây, người ta có thể tìm đến 5 ngọn Ngũ Hành, đến Lễ hội Quán Thế Âm và Công viên Văn hóa Ngũ Hành Sơn như một nơi hành hương tìm về bản lai của chính mình. 


Việc nạo vét lòng sông Cổ Cò, nối liền Đà Nẵng và Hội An không chỉ mở ra những cơ hội phát triển du lịch Đà Nẵng, mà còn là chuyện khơi thông cả một dòng chảy lịch sử - văn hóa của vùng đất Quảng Nam Đà Nẵng năm xưa.Việc nạo vét lòng sông Cổ Cò, phá bỏ đập Bờ Quang sẽ giúp khách đến du lịch Đà Nẵng dễ dàng đi đường sông đến Ngũ Hành Sơn và vào Hội An. 




Dòng sông Cổ Cò đang được thành phố Đà Nẵng khai thông.


Ông Đặng Hòa, chủ du thuyền Hàn Giang nói rằng, mấy mươi năm ông lăn lộn với sông nước, chỉ mong ước một ngày được thấy hai bên nối liền, để những người làm du lịch đường sông như ông có thể chở khách vun vút đi trên con thuyền thẳng tiến từ Đà Nẵng về phố cổ. Đó cũng là mong ước của các công ty lữ hành tại Đà Nẵng. Theo ông Lê Tấn Thanh Tùng, Trưởng phòng Điều hành Công ty Du lịch Vitours, họ có thể chở khách đến Hội An, không phải bằng đường bộ đơn điệu và quen thuộc, mà trải nghiệm cảm giác đi trên dòng sông giữa đôi bờ xanh mát. Ông Tùng, ông Hòa đều dự đoán, trong các tuyến đường sông mà Đà Nẵng đã, đang và sẽ khai thác như sông Hàn-Cẩm Lệ-Đình làng Túy Loan-Nhà cổ Thái Lai, sông Hàn-bán đảo Sơn Trà, sông Hàn-Khu di tích K20..., thì tuyến từ sông Hàn tới Ngũ Hành Sơn, vào Hội An sẽ là tuyến có tiềm năng khai thác khách cao nhất với thời gian đi không quá dài. 


Hiện nay, ông Đặng Hòa phải mất khoảng 6 tiếng đồng hồ đi thuyền máy với vận tốc 17km/giờ vào Hội An theo đường sông Vĩnh Điện. Trong khi đó, nếu theo sông Cổ Cò, hành trình này chỉ tốn hơn 1/4 thời gian trên, nên có thể dễ dàng khai thác các tour đi về trong ngày. “Cả hai phía Đà Nẵng-Hội An đều có những cơ hội trao đổi khách rất tuyệt vời. Du khách, đặc biệt là khách quốc tế, sẽ dần thay đổi xu hướng: Nghỉ ở Đà Nẵng và thăm phố cổ Hội An bằng đường sông, thay vì chủ yếu lưu trú tại Hội An như hiện nay”, ông Tùng cho hay.

----------

